# Ellite Ambulance Service



## toyskater86 (Dec 27, 2012)

So today the LACO EMS Agency unanimously denied an operators license to this company. Good Job LA, good job.


----------



## TRSpeed (Dec 27, 2012)

Finally LaCo is cleaning up house. All these shady renal rodeo companies

Feel bad for the employees though


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 27, 2012)

Medlife is allowed to operate during the appeals process. Elite will probably do the same.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm confused. It looks like the only issue is that Culver City wouldn't verify that Elite held a business license and that they were waiting for LACo EMS to issue a license before they issued a city business license. Link I would imagine that something more significant than that would be documented in order to defend denying a license to an ambulance company.


----------



## toyskater86 (Dec 27, 2012)

They were also denied for unqualified management  and the role that the owners husband who was a convicted criminal for identity fraud posed as the president of ellite


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 27, 2012)

toyskater86 said:


> They were also denied for unqualified management  and the role that the owners husband who was a convicted criminal for identity fraud posed as the president of ellite



Just curious, do you have a source for this?


----------



## toyskater86 (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah I was there.. The audience was packed... I can honestly say that elite's management was not well prepared.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 27, 2012)

Good enough. Just curious.


----------



## looker (Dec 28, 2012)

LA County is just looking to reduce amount of ambulance running in their county. It should not be up to the county to decide if the experience of management is good enough or not. I really want to see how hearing for American professional ambulance will go. They been around for long time, if they run in to problem then everyone will as well.


----------



## toyskater86 (Dec 29, 2012)

on the contrary, i do believe that the EMS Agency should be involved in approving or denying operators licenses. A company should have experienced management to run a legitimate ambulance service. Although it might not require the person starting up the company to be well versed with pre-hospital knowledge, but definitely should hire competent management. I mean, would you want your family members to be transported by a company with unqualified management, which in turn, will produce poorly trained EMT's? The "owner" of Elite had no idea what was going on in her Company, neither did the GM. The only qualified manager was the Paramedic they hired, which she also got reamed for flaunting a LACO Paramedic patch on her right shoulder and an Elite patch on the left, portraying that Elite operates paramedic level of service.


----------



## energystar (Dec 29, 2012)

Elite didn't offer any ALS transport services?


----------



## TRSpeed (Dec 29, 2012)

energystar said:


> Elite didn't offer any ALS transport services?



No. Only LaCo approved companies are allowed to have medics (IFT Only) . So BLS and maybe CCt if they provide it.


----------



## energystar (Dec 29, 2012)

Ahhh gotcha I know PRN, bowers and liberty actually have medic units separate from CCT. That being said it still is all IFT work and aside from a pay raise, rather dull work. Does elite run into Orange County too?


----------



## TRSpeed (Dec 29, 2012)

energystar said:


> Ahhh gotcha I know PRN, bowers and liberty actually have medic units separate from CCT. That being said it still is all IFT work and aside from a pay raise, rather dull work. Does elite run into Orange County too?



Yes PRN,Bowers,Liberty and many others run medic rigs. Those companies are all LaCo approved. Not just City.


----------



## looker (Dec 29, 2012)

energystar said:


> Elite didn't offer any ALS transport services?



Elite runs CCT in la and surrounding area. However when you apply for LACO you first need to apply for BLS and then with in 30 days you must apply for cct, als etc.


----------



## ITBITB13 (Dec 30, 2012)

Does anybody have any information on how I can attend these hearings?


----------



## MMiz (Dec 30, 2012)

Ivan_13 said:


> Does anybody have any information on how I can attend these hearings?



http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/AmbulanceLicensing/PHSched.pdf


----------



## ITBITB13 (Dec 30, 2012)

For anyone that's interested, here's the link to all the information regarding these licensing hearings.

http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/AmbulanceLicensing/AmbLic.htm


----------



## Metro EMS News (Jan 9, 2013)

*Elite Ambulance, Inc. - Denied, Appealing Decision*

The Ambulance Operator Business License for Elite Ambulance, Inc. was denied effective January 11, 2013; however, the LA County EMS Agency has received notification that this company is appealing the decision and requesting a stay pending the outcome of their appeal. The results of the stay request and appeal are pending at this time and additional information will be provided as it becomes 
available.
http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/AmbulanceLicensing/AmbOperAppReceived.pdf


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 9, 2013)

Chop 'em down chop 'em down!


----------



## looker (Jan 10, 2013)

Elite Ambulance been granted appeal stay. They will stay open till appeal decision is made.


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Jan 12, 2013)

How nice.. I have an interview with Elite EMS on Monday. Sure makes me want to get hired with them -_-


----------



## MRSA (Jan 13, 2013)

BASICallyEMT said:


> How nice.. I have an interview with Elite EMS on Monday. Sure makes me want to get hired with them -_-



I interview with them two days after medlife went under on 11/19

They were nice enough and I felt they were pretty legit. I am saddened to see this is all burning to :censored::censored::censored::censored: for them, but also there is a lot I don't know about this company as well as there was a lot I didn't know about medlife

I've got a number of friends at Elite. It'll really hurt families if they go under, I only hope that other companies will buy elites rigs and take on these EMTS


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Jan 13, 2013)

MRSA said:


> I interview with them two days after medlife went under on 11/19
> 
> They were nice enough and I felt they were pretty legit. I am saddened to see this is all burning to :censored::censored::censored::censored: for them, but also there is a lot I don't know about this company as well as there was a lot I didn't know about medlife
> 
> I've got a number of friends at Elite. It'll really hurt families if they go under, I only hope that other companies will buy elites rigs and take on these EMTS



Did you not get the job after you interviewed with them?


----------



## Metro EMS News (Jan 18, 2013)

*EMSA decisions/Appeals Officer transparency*

Doesn't the rationale for Elite appealing the EMSA's decision seem unclear? 
I believe that any request for a stay be made public, and the Appeals Officer be required to comply within a given time frame.
Does anyone know how I could research the Appeals Officer and the ultimate decision making process/time frame in which they have to arrive at a decision.
The same could be said for Med-Life Ambulance who has also enacted the same.
On behalf of the licensed companies - this seems unjust and any time granted to continue operation against the intent of the EMSA's ruling.
On behalf of the employees (former and current) working for Elie/Med-Life, a decision should be made promptly to give them finality.


----------



## emergency123 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Elite Ambulance*

^_^What made you think she was a qualified manager?? because she is a paramedic??? courious


----------



## SkaMedic (Mar 30, 2013)

Elite employees have something to be happy about. They got their LA County license this week.


----------



## looker (Mar 30, 2013)

SkaMedic said:


> Elite employees have something to be happy about. They got their LA County license this week.



Any word on med-life?


----------



## SkaMedic (Mar 30, 2013)

From what I have heard is that they have to start over again with another public hearing at the EMS Agency. No guarantees on the outcome of that hearing.


----------



## emergency123 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Elite Ambulance Los Angeles*

Any updates on the Licencing status with County EMS??


----------



## looker (Apr 2, 2013)

emergency123 said:


> Any updates on the Licencing status with County EMS??



See above, they won appeal.


----------



## emergency123 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Gentle Ride Ambulance*

Im considering applying fro Gentle Ride Ambulance in Glendale. Im still in the holding pattern for Care and McCormicks and I need to get to work. I heard Gentle Ride is a small company but I have spoken to some of there crew members and they seem to enjoy working there. I also noticed that they have applied for the county licence aswell. I anyone has anything to add about Gentle Ride I would appriciate it.....Thanks


----------



## emergency123 (Apr 2, 2013)

looker said:


> See above, they won appeal.



just notified that....I have an interview tomarrow with them. what were the reasons why they won the appeal, I understand the Owners has criminal issues and the management was not very imformative.


----------



## looker (Apr 2, 2013)

emergency123 said:


> just notified that....I have an interview tomarrow with them. what were the reasons why they won the appeal, I understand the Owners has criminal issues and the management was not very imformative.



No clue why they won appeal but owner do not have criminal record, it's the husband of the owner that does. I suspect that ems board can't choose and pick which experience they like and don't like.  Basically as long as it satisfy the requirements f they must approve it.


----------



## emergency123 (Apr 2, 2013)

looker said:


> No clue why they won appeal but owner do not have criminal record, it's the husband of the owner that does. I suspect that ems board can't choose and pick which experience they like and don't like.  Basically as long as it satisfy the requirements f they must approve it.



Thanks...anything on Gentle Ride?? are they a good company


----------

